# Dozens killed in explosions near Bhutto's truck



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2007)

This incident is relevant to Canada's foreign policy because this further proves that Pakistan is not only a hotbed for growing Jihadism, but because the Democratic future of this nuclear-armed Islamic country could be in jeopardy if Bhutto is harmed...

No one wants fundamentalists in control of the govt. of an Islamic country which has nuclear weapons...especially with CF and Coalition troops in neighboring Afghanistan who may be put in danger if that happens...

I'll leave those who have more insight into Pakistani politics and that region to comment on this incident. Condolences, of course, go to the families of anyone directly affected by this horrifying terror attack.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/10/18/pakistan.explosions/index.html



> KARACHI, Pakistan (CNN) -- At least 35 people were killed Thursday night in two explosions that went off near a motorcade carrying former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto, who returned to the country earlier in the day after eight years of self-imposed exile, police sources told CNN.
> 
> 
> Two explosions went off near a motorcade carrying former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto.
> ...


----------



## observor 69 (18 Oct 2007)

Dozens killed in explosions near Bhutto's truck: witnesses
Last Updated: Thursday, October 18, 2007 | 8:44 AM ET 
CBC News 
Dozens of people were killed in Karachi Thursday night when two deadly blasts went off near the vehicle carrying former Pakistani prime minister Benazir Bhutto, witnesses say.

The explosions occurred hours after she arrived in Pakistan ending her eight years of self-exile.

Former Pakistani prime minister Benazir Bhutto reacts as she disembarks her airplane in Karachi, Pakistan, on Thursday. 
(Lefteris Pitarakis/Associated Press) Bhutto was rushed from the area under contingency plans, Police Chief Azhar Farooqi told Dawn News.

"She was evacuated very safely and is now in Bilawal House," Farooqi said, referring to Bhutto's residence in Karachi.

More at link.


http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/10/18/bhutto-arrives.html


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Oct 2007)

The country is radicalised.

This mentality is not only expected, but its a way of life. I am not suprised that there is more.

Welcome to Pakistan.

At times like this, we don't realise JUST how lucky we are.


Wes


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Oct 2007)

Huge truck bomb. This could help turn the tide in Pakistan against the radicals. I dont know how she wasnt killed . Some pic's.

http://apnews.myway.com/image/20071018/PAKISTAN_BHUTTO_RETURN.sff_LON827_20071018160737.html?date=20071018&docid=D8SBT1O81

http://apnews.myway.com/image/20071018/APTOPIX_Pakistan_Bhutto_Return.sff_XBKB103_20071018165653.html?date=20071018&docid=D8SBT1O81

http://apnews.myway.com/image/20071018/APTOPIX_Pakistan_Bhutto_Return.sff_XBKB104_20071018162811.html?date=20071018&docid=D8SBT1O81


----------



## Pikache (19 Oct 2007)

Let's not forget that Bhutto was pretty damn crappy politician too.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Oct 2007)

She's popular and she needs the army to survive, just as Musharef needs her political support to go after the taliban/AQ in Waziristan.


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2007)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> Let's not forget that Bhutto was pretty damn crappy politician too.



Was she a crappy politician OR was it the Military & the Opposition that made her look that way?


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Oct 2007)

Probably poor management and corruption were her problems. While no one likes military rule they do get things done without alot of the corruption common in developing countries.


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2007)

T6  
If we look at Pakistan & Mynamar, we find that they have their own issues of corruption.


----------

